# HDMI splitter to play audio through both receiver and TV?



## stocket (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi. I have the following setup: a TV, two speakers (front L and front R) and a Yamaha RX-V473 receiver. Right now, I have an Xbox plugged into the receiver's HDMI in, as well as an input for an iPod, and the receiver's HDMI out plugged into the TV's HDMI in. This works great, but I'd like to able to play the iPod through the speakers while also playing the Xbox video on the TV, which I can't do right now. How can I do that?

One idea I had is to run the Xbox's HDMI out into an HDMI splitter, and then run one HDMI cable to the TV (for video) and one HDMI cable to the receiver (for audio). That way, I'd be able to play the Xbox video through the TV independent of the receiver, and can choose whatever audio I want on the receiver, but also have the option of playing the Xbox audio through the speakers (by choosing that option on the receiver). Will this work?

It seems like some HDMI splitters only work if both outputs are "listening" to the splitter. That is, if both the receiver and TV aren't on the Xbox setting, neither will display/play anything. Does anyone have any experience with these splitters and can direct me to the right one?

Thanks!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

What you are suggesting is possible with something like this:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=8154&seq=1&format=2


----------



## eyespy39 (Aug 23, 2013)

According to the manual (page 24 in the German version) you can assign variable audio-inputs to the HDMI-inputs. Have you tried that yet?


----------

